# Is this her mucus plug?



## Mykah

Ok I bought a female Nigerian dwarf bout three weeks ago. I was told she was bred late September. She didn’t know he exact date. So I’ve been thinking late next month is when we will see babies. But this morning I saw green whitish stuff all over her tail. Didn’t think too much on it and moved on. When I was just out feeding our other bottle baby buckling we just got yesterday ❤❤ I noticed the greenish white stuff coming out her vagina. Just kinda hanging there. Could this be her mucus plug already??


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes it could be.


----------



## Mykah

How long after losing it could she go into labor?


----------



## ksalvagno

They can lose it weeks prior. So it still may be a while. All you can do is keep an eye on her.


----------



## Mykah

Ok. Just didn’t want her going into early labor or anything. I’d be devastated. Her ligaments are still hard and her udders haven’t filled up.


----------



## Goat_Scout

It looks like she still has a while to go. 
Has she kidded before or is this her first time?


----------



## Mykah

This will be her third pregnancy from what I was told


----------



## Goat_Scout

I love your profile picture! 

Her udder could fill up anytime from about a month before kidding to a couple days or so after kidding (which is unlikely, but it certainly has happened before). Please keep us posted on her!


----------



## Mykah

Goat_Scout said:


> I love your profile picture!
> 
> Her udder could fill up anytime from about a month before kidding to a couple days or so after kidding (which is unlikely, but it certainly has happened before). Please keep us posted on her!


Thank you!!

And I will! She's been stretching a lot and today she didn't really let me feel on her belly like I usually do. So maybe she's just getting there.


----------



## Mykah

Ok she has been losing small amounts of mucus all week. And today and had a small tinged of dark blood on it. Still has ligaments and not bagged up at all. Is she aborting the babies??


----------



## toth boer goats

Blood isn't good.

But it may be she busted a blood vessel.

Have you checked for a cut on her tail or vulva area?

Keep an eye on her, hope it isn't aborting.


----------



## Mykah

No defiantly isn’t a cut. It was a string of it hanging from her vulva. Bout as long as my small finger. It was a clear mucus then blood in the middle then more mucus hanging out of her. Her tail is kinda bent looking too. I felt on her stomach and could feel the babies. Which gives me some relief. Just has me worried if she is going into labor I’m not seeing any other signs at all


----------



## Jessica84

Do you know how to feel for ligs? I can not even attempt to explain that so maybe someone can help you if you don’t know.
At this point all you can do is keep a eye on her. The bent tail is kinda sounding to me like she might be doing something but they love to mess with us.
Blood usually isn’t a great sign but I’ve had ones that had a very small about of blood in their discharge and everything go perfectly fine. I actually have a doe tat did this a few days ago and we are still Prego and doing great. So I’m not saying flip out but also not saying write it off as nothing. If she is aborting there is nothing you can do to stop it so just keep a eye on her


----------



## Mykah

Ligs are still there. I’ve been checking every morning. I’m just a nervous wreck.


----------



## toth boer goats

I bet you are, that is scary to see. 

Praying it is nothing.


----------



## Mykah

Just went to feed the bottle baby we have and check on my doe. No more blood or mucus. But her vulva has turned more pink and slightly more swollen. Ligs still there. She’ll be the one to have babies and THEN bag up. I just know it


----------



## toth boer goats

You may be right.

It is frustrating for sure.


----------



## Mykah

She keeps licking her sides. Vulva is a little more swollen and her tail end seems like it’s up in the air more than she usually carries herself. Still lots of stretching and yawning. But no more blood. So idk what she’s up to.


----------



## toth boer goats

Just keep watching her, is all you can do.


----------



## Mykah

She's getting wider. Lost small amounts of mucus for 3 weeks now. Still not bagging up and her ligs seem more sunken in but still there. I can







definitely feel baby kicks now. Hard ones! There's no doubting it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Her udder still has a ways to go.


----------



## Mykah

Yes it does. I’ve been checking everyday. Hopefully soon!


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> View attachment 126688
> View attachment 126689
> She's getting wider. Lost small amounts of mucus for 3 weeks now. Still not bagging up and her ligs seem more sunken in but still there. I can
> View attachment 126690
> definitely feel baby kicks now. Hard ones! There's no doubting it.


So dwarf pygmys don't get they big pregnant right? Yours is so small like mine! They were teeny tiny now but most people in these forums seems to have standard sized goats and tell me mine aren't bred. But they are NO DOUBT BRED! I have photos of the action and a vet confirmed in October. They went from NO udder and tiny teats to ginormous teats and the udders ate growing by the day. Although not gigantic like the ones I see some post. But this is all normal for a FF correct? One lost a good portion of her plug on the 8th but with not being sure of a due date I'm losing my mind!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Sometimes it isn't very obvious they're bred. Udder development and stomach size mostly just depends on the doe.


----------



## Mykah

Mine is a Nigerian dwarf. She’s really widening out now. Still no udder tho! Im not sure her bred date either! Suppose to be late February from what I’m told. So idk im just trying real hard to be patient.


----------



## Mykah

Also my isn’t a FF. This is her third pregnancy from what I was told. Now that she’s in her last month I can definitely can feel babies kick and move every time I feel her


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> Also my isn't a FF. This is her third pregnancy from what I was told. Now that she's in her last month I can definitely can feel babies kick and move every time I feel her


That's why I asked. Because for being it her third go around, one of my does has an udder just as large yet most in these forums will tell me they are not bred when I know for certain they are. It's very aggravating


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> Mine is a Nigerian dwarf. She's really widening out now. Still no udder tho! Im not sure her bred date either! Suppose to be late February from what I'm told. So idk im just trying real hard to be patient.


Well mine lost mucous on the 8th and hasn't gone back in heat since August! So I'm going crazy over here! But started growing an udder at the end of December like my other doe. Or the other does udder has already outgrown hers. However when I spoke to the Breeder she said that they would usually bag up right before labor.


----------



## Mykah

Yeah mine is definitely bred too. Only sign I’m not seeing is the udders. So I just prepared myself with colostrum and kids milk. Who knows if she will ever bag up. Im just being prepared. Just nervous and excited and impatient lol


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> Yeah mine is definitely bred too. Only sign I'm not seeing is the udders. So I just prepared myself with colostrum and kids milk. Who knows if she will ever bag up. Im just being prepared. Just nervous and excited and impatient lol


well I have been doing a LOT of reading and they say their udders, in these smaller breeds, begin filling anywhere from 2-6 weeks from labor. Mine lost mucous similar to yours, and ironically a day after yours did. Went from no udder to a tiny udder forming. So my guess is anytime now to the end of February. Goat code is to drive us batty and they're doing just that! Not one doe has gone back into heat and lately their vulvas have grown even larger. Extremely puffy! And one doe had an all black vulva and it's all pink now! Not sure what that's all about


----------



## Mykah

That’s how mine is too. She’s a black goat and now her Vulva is pink. It seems to do that and swell overnight but hasn’t progressed further. She’s widening now. So I’ve been checking hernligaments day and night and just dewormered her too to prepare. Now I juat wait


----------



## New-goat-mom

It is seriously their job to drive you insane! I have two that I have thought could be due for the past... Goodness...3 months I think
Lol Right now (for about a week so far) both have lost their ligaments, stretch a lot, yawn, paw, have almost constant discharge that looks like mucous, udders are huge to me but everyone else thinks they are small (mine are between full sized and mini goats) and are just acting strange. I have decided they are NEVER having these babies. I will just have to enjoy feeling them in their tummies. Good luck. You may have to resign yourself to them never having kids, as well! Lol


----------



## JessLoveJ

New-goat-mom said:


> It is seriously their job to drive you insane! I have two that I have thought could be due for the past... Goodness...3 months I think
> Lol Right now (for about a week so far) both have lost their ligaments, stretch a lot, yawn, paw, have almost constant discharge that looks like mucous, udders are huge to me but everyone else thinks they are small (mine are between full sized and mini goats) and are just abetting strange. I have decided they are NEVER having these babies. I will just have to enjoy feeling them in their tummies. Good luck. You may have to resign yourself to them never having kids, as well! I mean look at this difference!? I just shaved both down as well yesterday and you really see them now!


LOL noooo! Mine do it too! I thought one was for sure in labor on the 8th and then NOTHING!  I want to scream! And yes most think there super small to be pregnant but when we got them they were full grown and extremely small, to me they are obese!


----------



## JessLoveJ

Here is what my goat lost on the 8th, looks a lot like yours only it kept coming, a bit green also. Now I have googled my heart out and read threads as far back as 2001 and have determined a couple of things. First, they can lose mucous for sometime before labor, second, these breeds are notorious for surprising us with udders last minute! Their udders typically do not connect to the backs of their legs and grow ginormous either because they are not dairy goats but meat goats. Most of the forums I have read goat owners have said they had absolutely NO udder and then BAM! Out of nowhere a huge udder and a baby. So I know I'm not crazy. I think just for a majority of these goat owners they have larger dairy goats for milk production and are accustom to seeing a largely formed udder right off the bat.


----------



## New-goat-mom

Lol @JessLoveJ i just love her half black half pink coochie area! That's about how my Anabelle's udder looks. From behind it looks like there's not much there but if you reach under and fluff it, it's pretty big, really.


----------



## JessLoveJ

New-goat-mom said:


> Lol @JessLoveJ i just love her half black half pink coochie area! That's about how my Anabelle's udder looks. From behind it looks like there's not much there but if you reach under and fluff it, it's pretty big, really.


Yes you have to feel their udder. And shaving helps too! But from what I've read and what I'm seeing happening before me, I can't be more than a month away. The one above that had more of a darker bulbs has gradually gone all pink now! It's crazy!


----------



## New-goat-mom

My Anabelle is a boer/ Spanish so she's a meat goat, too (though I spell it around her lol). I think you may be right that being a meat goat strongly contributes to these smaller udders without good rear attachments.


----------



## JessLoveJ

New-goat-mom said:


> It is seriously their job to drive you insane! I have two that I have thought could be due for the past... Goodness...3 months I think
> Lol Right now (for about a week so far) both have lost their ligaments, stretch a lot, yawn, paw, have almost constant discharge that looks like mucous, udders are huge to me but everyone else thinks they are small (mine are between full sized and mini goats) and are just acting strange. I have decided they are NEVER having these babies. I will just have to enjoy feeling them in their tummies. Good luck. You may have to resign yourself to them never having kids, as well! Lol


So I have a link I will find to share with you where they explain all the different types of goats and how their udders are. Most Pygmy/dwarf breeds carry their udders up tight to their abdomen and more forward, not in the back. Larger goats which are used for dairy, carry their udders to the back and they attach to their back legs. We won't see this. Pygmys carry them differently for their smaller sized kids and are meat goad. They were sadly brought out here from Africa back in the 30's to feed to lions at Zoos! it's so terrible!


----------



## Mykah

You can see mine where her right side is just popping out there. I'm thinking only a single but hoping twins! She's been laying down a lot more.


----------



## Mykah

In the last picture you can see her udder. Just saggy and not filling up


----------



## New-goat-mom

Is her udder normally kinda big and saggy? I have not had goats who have kidded before so I don't know if it disappears after they dry up?


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> View attachment 126978
> View attachment 126977
> View attachment 126976
> You can see mine where her right side is just popping out there. I'm thinking only a single but hoping twins! She's been laying down a lot more.


Bet you anything she's going to fill up last minute out of nowhere! And both my does bellies look the exact same! Only where the rumen is on one, it bulges below also! I thought mine for sure are both having singles since this is common on their first time breeding, but they are notoriously known for hiding kids. I read many times that most owners didn't even realize they were pregnant, let alone with twins!


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> View attachment 126978
> View attachment 126977
> View attachment 126976
> You can see mine where her right side is just popping out there. I'm thinking only a single but hoping twins! She's been laying down a lot more.


Bet you anything she's going to fill up last minute out of nowhere! And both my does bellies look the exact same! Only where the rumen is on one, it bulges below also! I thought mine for sure are both having singles since this is common on their first time breeding, but they are notoriously known for hiding kids. I read many times that most owners didn't even realize they were pregnant, let alone with twins!


----------



## Mykah

New-goat-mom said:


> Is her udder normally kinda big and saggy? I have not had goats who have kidded before so I don't know if it disappears after they dry up?


Yes it usually is! From her previous pregnancies. Her tears seem to be longer than when I first got her but that's the only difference I've seen or noticed.


----------



## Mykah

I meant teats **


----------



## Goat_Scout

JessLoveJ said:


> Here is what my goat lost on the 8th, looks a lot like yours only it kept coming, a bit green also. Now I have googled my heart out and read threads as far back as 2001 and have determined a couple of things. First, they can lose mucous for sometime before labor, second, these breeds are notorious for surprising us with udders last minute! Their udders typically do not connect to the backs of their legs and grow ginormous either because they are not dairy goats but meat goats. Most of the forums I have read goat owners have said they had absolutely NO udder and then BAM! Out of nowhere a huge udder and a baby. So I know I'm not crazy. I think just for a majority of these goat owners they have larger dairy goats for milk production and are accustom to seeing a largely formed udder right off the bat.





JessLoveJ said:


> That's why I asked. Because for being it her third go around, one of my does has an udder just as large yet most in these forums will tell me they are not bred when I know for certain they are. It's very aggravating





JessLoveJ said:


> So I have a link I will find to share with you where they explain all the different types of goats and how their udders are. Most Pygmy/dwarf breeds carry their udders up tight to their abdomen and more forward, not in the back. Larger goats which are used for dairy, carry their udders to the back and they attach to their back legs. We won't see this. Pygmys carry them differently for their smaller sized kids and are meat goad. They were sadly brought out here from Africa back in the 30's to feed to lions at Zoos! it's so terrible!


Jess, I just wanted to set a few things straight... 

Dairy goats' udders don't connect to their back legs anymore than miniature or meat breeds' do. I myself have/had standard sized dairy goats, mini goats, and meat goats.

In the pictures you posted of your girl (in your thread earlier this month) it did look like she still had a little ways to go, and that is not because we are/were only used to seeing a huge udder on standard breeds. She just didn't look like labor was imminent for many reasons.

Goats themselves (not just one particular breed) are known for their sly ways of surprising us, and also keeping us on our toes! I have two mini goats myself, and other than size, they are no different than my standard sized goats. Their udders still get pretty big, but obviously not as big as a standard goat's udder becuase they are mini goats. 
And standard dairy breeds can go from nothing to a huge udder (within a couple hours) just like miniature or meat breeds can.

A lot depends on a goat's genetics (not just the breed) on how it's udder is attached and how it will look. Some standard dairy goats will have an udder that is high and tight, pointing forwards, while others will have a very large udder that sticks out more in the back. Again, it depends greatly on genetics, which is why many of us dairy goat breeders will ask to see the udders of the dam/granddam of a goat we are thinking about purchasing.

I've seen Kikos, Nigerian Dwarves, Pygmies, etc. with very huge, low hanging udders. That's not just something to be seen in larger breeds of dairy goats. 

I'm not trying to start anything, just wanted to let you know.


----------



## JessLoveJ

Goat_Scout said:


> Jess, I just wanted to set a few things straight...
> 
> Dairy goats' udders don't connect to their back legs anymore than miniature or meat breeds' do. I myself have/had standard sized dairy goats, mini goats, and meat goats.
> 
> In the pictures you posted of your girl (in your thread earlier this month) it did look like she still had a little ways to go, and that is not because we are/were only used to seeing a huge udder on standard breeds. She just didn't look like labor was imminent for many reasons.
> 
> Goats themselves (not just one particular breed) are known for their sly ways of surprising us, and also keeping us on our toes! I have two mini goats myself, and other than size, they are no different than my standard sized goats. Their udders still get pretty big, but obviously not as big as a standard goat's udder becuase they are mini goats.
> And standard dairy breeds can go from nothing to a huge udder (within a couple hours) just like miniature or meat breeds can.
> 
> A lot depends on a goat's genetics (not just the breed) on how it's udder is attached and how it will look. Some standard dairy goats will have an udder that is high and tight, pointing forwards, while others will have a very large udder that sticks out more in the back. Again, it depends greatly on genetics, which is why many of us dairy goat breeders will ask to see the udders of the dam/granddam of a goat we are thinking about purchasing.
> 
> I've seen Kikos, Nigerian Dwarves, Pygmies, etc. with very huge, low hanging udders. That's not just something to be seen in larger breeds of dairy goats.
> 
> I'm not trying to start anything, just wanted to let you know.


You are correct, however people breed them to perfect the udders and gain more dairy from them. Hence why we see this now. And I understand, no offense taken, but in another thread I had began I literally am being told that my vet is wrong because all goats get an udder as soon as bred and that it attaches to the legs, that's incorrect. And one of my carries her more to the back the other more in the middle.


----------



## JessLoveJ

Goat_Scout said:


> Jess, I just wanted to set a few things straight...
> 
> Dairy goats' udders don't connect to their back legs anymore than miniature or meat breeds' do. I myself have/had standard sized dairy goats, mini goats, and meat goats.
> 
> In the pictures you posted of your girl (in your thread earlier this month) it did look like she still had a little ways to go, and that is not because we are/were only used to seeing a huge udder on standard breeds. She just didn't look like labor was imminent for many reasons.
> 
> Goats themselves (not just one particular breed) are known for their sly ways of surprising us, and also keeping us on our toes! I have two mini goats myself, and other than size, they are no different than my standard sized goats. Their udders still get pretty big, but obviously not as big as a standard goat's udder becuase they are mini goats.
> And standard dairy breeds can go from nothing to a huge udder (within a couple hours) just like miniature or meat breeds can.
> 
> A lot depends on a goat's genetics (not just the breed) on how it's udder is attached and how it will look. Some standard dairy goats will have an udder that is high and tight, pointing forwards, while others will have a very large udder that sticks out more in the back. Again, it depends greatly on genetics, which is why many of us dairy goat breeders will ask to see the udders of the dam/granddam of a goat we are thinking about purchasing.
> 
> I've seen Kikos, Nigerian Dwarves, Pygmies, etc. with very huge, low hanging udders. That's not just something to be seen in larger breeds of dairy goats.
> 
> I'm not trying to start anything, just wanted to let you know.


When I'm home I will find that article and the science behind it as well. They even show one goat with hardly anything for an udder but apparently gives tons of milk! lol!


----------



## Goat_Scout

JessLoveJ said:


> You are correct, however people breed them to perfect the udders and gain more dairy from them. Hence why we see this now. And I understand, no offense taken, but in another thread I had began I literally am being told that my vet is wrong because all goats get an udder as soon as bred and that it attaches to the legs, that's incorrect. And one of my carries her more to the back the other more in the middle.


Could you please give me a link to the thread you're talking about?

People do breed dairy goats to produce a lot of milk (hence the typically large udders), but I've seen so many with small, tight ones too.

And to your second post, yes! We have a 2nd freshening half dairy (Guernsey) half beef cow that has the teensiest udder ever, yet before we dried her off (she's due in February with her third calf) she was giving 2-4 gallons a day!


----------



## JessLoveJ

Goat_Scout said:


> Could you please give me a link to the thread you're talking about?
> 
> People do breed dairy goats to produce a lot of milk (hence the typically large udders), but I've seen so many with small, tight ones too.
> 
> Found it!!! https://www.grit.com/animals/development-of-a-dairy-goats-udder
> 
> And to your second post, yes! We have a 2nd freshening half dairy (Guernsey) half beef cow that has the teensiest udder ever, yet before we dried her off (she's due in February with her third calf) she was giving 2-4 gallons a day!


----------



## JessLoveJ

Goat_Scout said:


> Could you please give me a link to the thread you're talking about?
> 
> People do breed dairy goats to produce a lot of milk (hence the typically large udders), but I've seen so many with small, tight ones too.
> 
> And to your second post, yes! We have a 2nd freshening half dairy (Guernsey) half beef cow that has the teensiest udder ever, yet before we dried her off (she's due in February with her third calf) she was giving 2-4 gallons a day!


I just got so annoyed, just one negative comment and it seemed like everyone thrives on it! I check on my goats multiple times a day, I would surely know of any changes lol! Not to mention a confirmed pregnancy test performed by my vet after my horses floaters. They're just FF and had small udders, that are growing by the day now! Lol


----------



## Goat_Scout

JessLoveJ said:


> I just got so annoyed, just one negative comment and it seemed like everyone thrives on it! I check on my goats multiple times a day, I would surely know of any changes lol! Not to mention a confirmed pregnancy test performed by my vet after my horses floaters. They're just FF and had small udders, that are growing by the day now! Lol


I just read that your thread was titled, "Does pregnant or not?!" so you were asking people's opinions on whether or not they thought they were bred, and some people said they didn't think so - they weren't necessarily saying that your vet was mistaken. 
Many goats sadly lose their kids even after being confirmed bred, and sometimes you won't even know until a long while after the kid dies.

We had two cows once that were each confirmed bred - we were so excited! A few months later, just to make sure, we pregnancy tested them again, and they were "open", not bred anymore. It turned out that both calves were mummified inside the cows, and that is why neither of them was coming into heat!


----------



## JessLoveJ

Goat_Scout said:


> I just read that your thread was titled, "Does pregnant or not?!" so you were asking people's opinions on whether or not they thought they were bred, and some people said they didn't think so - they weren't necessarily saying that your vet was mistaken.
> Many goats sadly lose their kids even after being confirmed bred, and sometimes you won't even know until a long while after the kid dies.
> 
> We had two cows once that were each confirmed bred - we were so excited! A few months later, just to make sure, we pregnancy tested them again, and they were "open", not bred anymore. It turned out that both calves were mummified inside the cows, and that is why neither of them was coming into heat!


They keep growing, vulvas keep growing and the food consumption is obscene! I'm confident they're still pregnant lol but as for due dates, no idea! All we can do is sit back and wait. I think we're close though. The last time I saw him mount any of the does was in October, took a picture and all  that doe had gone back into a heat, the other doe never since September, but both haven't now in sometime. And our buck is such a gentlemen. And being as they were in a pen with the buck and the countless times we saw them mating I'm not doubting for a second one isn't bred. Just wish I had a better idea of when so I know to stay home.


----------



## Mykah

She's definitely getting wider and udders have filled a tiny bit! So getting there!


----------



## Mykah

Went and checked on her this morning. And could barely feel her ligaments! I’ve been checking them for over a month so I know exactly where they are and how they feel. It even shocked me. I had to dig to find them and almost wrapped my fingers round her tail!!! Her udder isn’t full so I ordered colostrum and have it being sent overnight just in case! I hope this means something and she isn’t fooling with me again


----------



## margaret

Sounds like you'll have kids soon!!


----------



## Mykah

I hope so! I just went and sat with her for a while doesn't seem like she's having any contractions. She's making some noise which isn't like her. She's very quiet. I can still feel ligaments but barely. They are very sunken in. I can wrap my fingers round her tail. And this is how she's been standing. No mucus or anything either.


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> View attachment 127563
> I hope so! I just went and sat with her for a while doesn't seem like she's having any contractions. She's making some noise which isn't like her. She's very quiet. I can still feel ligaments but barely. They are very sunken in. I can wrap my fingers round her tail. And this is how she's been standing. No mucus or anything either.


I hope she kids today! Keep me posted please! My gosh Anna looks the same today and has been breathing heavily and loud again. Last time she did that she lost her plug! So here's to hoping


----------



## Mykah

Oh I will! I’m so excited! She’s being so noisy! Which is soooooo unlike her. Grinding her teeth too I noticed. And breathing heavy also. But nothing more than that. I did set up the baby monitor just now in case it’s tonight. I’m bout ready for it. She’s been losing her plug for over a month. So it’s bout time to give me something lol


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> Oh I will! I'm so excited! She's being so noisy! Which is soooooo unlike her. Grinding her teeth too I noticed. And breathing heavy also. But nothing more than that. I did set up the baby monitor just now in case it's tonight. I'm bout ready for it. She's been losing her plug for over a month. So it's bout time to give me something lol


Same here! Watch ours kid on the same day  that would be hysterical! I have their pen right next to my bathroom window and have it open every night for the past month lol!


----------



## Mykah

JessLoveJ said:


> Same here! Watch ours kid on the same day  that would be hysterical! I have their pen right next to my bathroom window and have it open every night for the past month lol!


That's be so funny! Now she won't even let me touch her. I give up for the day. I need to relax!


----------



## goat girls

I'll join the waiting party with this girl who has a ? due date. But a small udder and is stretching, yawning, pawing and all that. She's been doing this for the past day.


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> That's be so funny! Now she won't even let me touch her. I give up for the day. I need to relax!


Same! Mine will let me near her but not rich her. I just can't take the sight of her vulva anymore. And her poops since yesterday have been clumps again! And the other doe doesn't stop pawing!


----------



## JessLoveJ

goat girls said:


> I'll join the waiting party with this girl who has a ? due date. But a small udder and is stretching, yawning, pawing and all that. She's been doing this for the past day.
> View attachment 127572


Welcome to the small udder group


----------



## Mykah

My freckles has clumpy poop yesterday and day before. Today it’s back to normal. So I’m at my wits end with this goat!


----------



## Mykah

goat girls said:


> I'll join the waiting party with this girl who has a ? due date. But a small udder and is stretching, yawning, pawing and all that. She's been doing this for the past day.
> View attachment 127572


Yes welcome to the goats who don't bag up


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> My freckles has clumpy poop yesterday and day before. Today it's back to normal. So I'm at my wits end with this goat!


I'm about a half a second and one margarita away from gloving up and going in to get those kids myself!  I feel your pain! I've been going crazy for MONTHS! Only now I know I'm close! How do I know, because I thought she was kidding last month and nuthin!


----------



## Mykah

JessLoveJ said:


> I'm about a half a second and one margarita away from gloving up and going in to get those kids myself!  I feel your pain! I've been going crazy for MONTHS! Only now I know I'm close! How do I know, because I thought she was kidding last month and nuthin!


Yep and watch it'll be another month!! Ugh


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> Yep and watch it'll be another month!! Ugh


 don't say that! I'm in a Nigerian dwarf goat group on Facebook and this woman just had her goat kid and that goat had an udder smaller than mine! So my hopes are back up!


----------



## Mykah

This is mines udder. I took this Wednesday. There's just like nothing there!


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> View attachment 127575
> This is mines udder. I took this Wednesday. There's just like nothing there!


Lol! Well mine like I said, had nothing! Then out of nowhere since December started growing udders, so for their size and I think too being first time moms, they have decent sized udders. I think just like with people, most don't start to get that milk flow in until the heavy contractions.


----------



## Mykah

I hope it’s soon!!!


----------



## goat girls

My girl is a FF but I would still expect a bit bigger than a handful sized udder.


----------



## JessLoveJ

goat girls said:


> My girl is a FF but I would still expect a bit bigger than a handful sized udder.


You would think but I've done a lot of reading now as well as talking to the breeder and seems to me it's more common than most allege.


----------



## JessLoveJ

goat girls said:


> My girl is a FF but I would still expect a bit bigger than a handful sized udder.


Let's see a picture of the udder! Does she have milk plugs or enlarged teats?


----------



## JessLoveJ

And I don't know about you guys but when might go to laydown there is like this huge bulge out their back end


----------



## goat girls

For her they are enlarged but only about as big around as my pinky finger. I'll get a picture as soon as I go back out, getting s snack right not surely there will be twins when I go back out.


----------



## Mykah

JessLoveJ said:


> And I don't know about you guys but when might go to laydown there is like this huge bulge out their back end


I haven't been able to see mine close up laying down. When she sees me she comes running then chews on my clothes lol she won't lay down when I'm in her pen. She just wants to stand next to me


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> I haven't been able to see mine close up laying down. When she sees me she comes running then chews on my clothes lol she won't lay down when I'm in her pen. She just wants to stand next to me


 Crazy! Mine is all over the place she gets up and down gets up eats a little bit then lays down and every time she does I see the bulge


----------



## Mykah

JessLoveJ said:


> Crazy! Mine is all over the place she gets up and down gets up eats a little bit then lays down and every time she does I see the bulge


Mines been standing. Munching on hay. Staring off into space then eats some more.


----------



## goat girls

I gave her half a carrot and told her there would be more if she kidds soon.








I think twins, what about you?


----------



## Mykah

goat girls said:


> I gave her half a carrot and told her there would be more if she kidds soon.
> View attachment 127576
> 
> I think twins, what about you?
> View attachment 127577


That's bout as big as mine is and I'm hoping twins too!


----------



## goat girls

Eats,eats,eats and then lays down and stares into space.


----------



## JessLoveJ

goat girls said:


> Eats,eats,eats and then lays down and stares into space.
> View attachment 127578


That's exactly All mine does also  same on the udder what a nightmare


----------



## JessLoveJ

One I’m thinking a single and the other twins!


----------



## goat girls

And then there is the baby watch "helpers"


----------



## Mykah

Oh I know. I can't check out my girl without this little booger all in my face.


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> Mines been standing. Munching on hay. Staring off into space then eats some more.


That's exactly what my Anna has been doing for a month now. Eeeeverryyyday


----------



## goat girls

Mykah said:


> View attachment 127584
> Oh I know. I can't check out my girl without this little booger all in my face.


This is the other thing my helpers do. They can't resist the shoelaces.


----------



## Mykah

goat girls said:


> This is the other thing my helpers do. They can't resist the shoelaces.
> View attachment 127585


Mine chew my clothes lol


----------



## JessLoveJ

goat girls said:


> This is the other thing my helpers do. They can't resist the shoelaces.
> View attachment 127585


 LOL mine love tugging at my hair, shirt, jeans


----------



## goat girls

Yup mine to.


----------



## JessLoveJ

Check this out! Read that top right screen shot also!! Bottom right is in mid December. Top left as a couple of days ago.


----------



## Mykah

My girls ligaments were hard again this morning and still no udder. So I’m going out to dinner tonight and just gonna relax. Maybe when she notices I’m not being fussy all over her she’ll finally give up those babies


----------



## goat girls

Yay! My udderless goat is still.large and......well udderless.


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> My girls ligaments were hard again this morning and still no udder. So I'm going out to dinner tonight and just gonna relax. Maybe when she notices I'm not being fussy all over her she'll finally give up those babies


My thought too!  But I keep reading Nigerians are known for playing games with the ligs too


----------



## Mykah

goat girls said:


> Yay! My udderless goat is still.large and......well udderless.


It really has me worried! Everything I've read says 4-6 week before they should udder up. Rarely do they fill right before birth. So I did I really buy that rare goat that fills while in labor!?!?


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> It really has me worried! Everything I've read says 4-6 week before they should udder up. Rarely do they fill right before birth. So I did I really buy that rare goat that fills while in labor!?!?


Are you both by chance in drought stricken areas? I know we are here in Cali and I had read one post that there were hundreds of goats with this udder delay, but ironically all in drought stricken areas.


----------



## Mykah

JessLoveJ said:


> Are you both by chance in drought stricken areas? I know we are here in Cali and I had read one post that there were hundreds of goats with this udder delay, but ironically all in drought stricken areas.


I'm in Florida. It's already rained 3 times this week and suppose to rain today and tomorrow. So I don't think that's it.


----------



## goat girls

It's really dry bit I don't think I would call it a drought, there has been two or three inches of snow this winter.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Mykah said:


> My girls ligaments were hard again this morning and still no udder. So I'm going out to dinner tonight and just gonna relax. Maybe when she notices I'm not being fussy all over her she'll finally give up those babies


Lol. Every time I decide to do this, I end up back in the goat pen 1/2 hr later :haha:


----------



## Mykah

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Lol. Every time I decide to do this, I end up back in the goat pen 1/2 hr later :haha:


I haven't been back in there yet. My nerves can't take it!


----------



## Mykah

Anyone having babies yet? Cause it’s a big no over here


----------



## goat girls

Nope, fat and sassy.


----------



## JessLoveJ

Nothing


----------



## JessLoveJ

Anything yet?? It got really cold and rainy here all of a sudden and their udders shriveled up


----------



## Lstein

Oh no, going backwards!!? lol


----------



## JessLoveJ

Lstein said:


> Oh no, going backwards!!? lol


Lol!! Well they're back now with the sun and even bigger  I can't take this anymore!


----------



## toth boer goats

Couldn't find the hair pull smiley, I wanted to post that for you.

Very frustrating waiting and waiting.


----------



## JessLoveJ

toth boer goats said:


> Couldn't find the hair pull smiley, I wanted to post that for you.
> 
> Very frustrating waiting and waiting.


I want to scream. I just don't know how much bigger they could possibly get!


----------



## Goats Rock

The Doe Code in all its glory!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh yeah.


----------



## JessLoveJ

I just want to know if goat code means babies EVER in my lifetime!?


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, LOL, you will be OK and she will have them sometime this century.


----------



## JessLoveJ

toth boer goats said:


> Aww, LOL, you will be OK and she will have them sometime this century.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## JessLoveJ

So how big and "tight" do these udders get for first time mamas? These girls went from teeny tiny and just swollen teats to these things.


----------



## JessLoveJ

Some photos are older to show comparison. I have an entire album just for the goats


----------



## Goat_Scout

Their udders should get bigger, but of course there is a small chance that they won't... Later I will try to post a few pictures of my mini-breed first timers (a couple days before they kidded) for reference.


----------



## JessLoveJ

Goat_Scout said:


> Their udders should get bigger, but of course there is a small chance that they won't... Later I will try to post a few pictures of my mini-breed first timers (a couple days before they kidded) for reference.


Thank you sooo much! You don't know how much I appreciate that!! I just don't want to miss the birth


----------



## JessLoveJ

Goat_Scout said:


> Their udders should get bigger, but of course there is a small chance that they won't... Later I will try to post a few pictures of my mini-breed first timers (a couple days before they kidded) for reference.


So I had a friend with this breed send me some photos of hers but after they kidded, they were about the same size only engorged  I need kids already! Lol


----------



## Mykah

I still have nothing!! No udders. Her ligaments went hard and then sunken in again today. And she’s not as wide as she was. Like she dropped or something. Idk I’m losing my mind


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> I still have nothing!! No udders. Her ligaments went hard and then sunken in again today. And she's not as wide as she was. Like she dropped or something. Idk I'm losing my mind


Saaaame here!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## JessLoveJ

My husband woke me up to tell me he had a dream the goats finally had babies  it is driving us ALL crazy! LOL


----------



## Lstein

JessLoveJ said:


> My husband woke me up to tell me he had a dream the goats finally had babies  it is driving us ALL crazy! LOL


Lol those dreams are the worst! So disappointing when you wake up and no babies....lol!


----------



## JessLoveJ

Lstein said:


> Lol those dreams are the worst! So disappointing when you wake up and no babies....lol!


 right!? I'm like ok if it's affecting my husband who thinks I'm a loon, you know how bad it is! He's just as stumped as I am and asking me, "how big can they possibly get!?" I mean they are small little goats! Lol


----------



## Amber89

Aww bless y'all!! I have nubien girl im waiting on...She is due anytime according to the person we bought her from 100% its twins she is mighty wide had sone milky discharge sat and past few days just been a little weird acting so I'm looking for babies before the week is out...watch it be 2 weeks this will be my second kidding and so far no udder on her my first one went last week and she bagged up just a few hours before she kidded..once we saw amber discharge it was 2 hours and boom baby


----------



## Amber89

Does not help any that the people we bought her from there does are popping left and right and we are just over here waiting


----------



## JessLoveJ

Amber89 said:


> Does not help any that the people we bought her from there does are popping left and right and we are just over here waiting
> View attachment 128465
> View attachment 128466
> View attachment 128467
> View attachment 128468


Is this the one that had no udder??


----------



## JessLoveJ

Amber89 said:


> Aww bless y'all!! I have nubien girl im waiting on...She is due anytime according to the person we bought her from 100% its twins she is mighty wide had sone milky discharge sat and past few days just been a little weird acting so I'm looking for babies before the week is out...watch it be 2 weeks this will be my second kidding and so far no udder on her my first one went last week and she bagged up just a few hours before she kidded..once we saw amber discharge it was 2 hours and boom baby


Looove hearing this!  I have another friend who has many many Nubian dwarf goats and hers just kidded so she sent me photos of two does udders and they weren't much bigger than my does, just a bit more engorged. So I'm hoping and minute now! I'm going crazy!!!


----------



## Amber89

JessLoveJ said:


> Is this the one that had no udder??


Yes..there has been change since we have had her this will be her 3rd kidding and she bagged last kidding during labor..


----------



## JessLoveJ

Amber89 said:


> Yes..there has been change since we have had her this will be her 3rd kidding and she bagged last kidding during labor..


Oh wow!! Good to know!


----------



## Mykah

So my girls ligaments are real sunken in again. The right one is pretty much none existent. I think her udder has filled a little more but I’m also thinking I’m at the point that I think my mind is tricking me  so I’ll be watching her closely again tonight


----------



## Mykah

On the left is her udder a month ago. On the right is just now. So it's not filling up much.


----------



## Mykah

Went to check on her this morning. Ligaments are absolutely completely gone. She can’t even lift her tail! Her udder is a little fuller. And she’s been trying to jump in the fence to see me like she always does. And she can’t. I think this is it. I really do! Hoping for babies tonight!


----------



## Mykah

No contractions yet. But these are pics of her from just now


----------



## JessLoveJ

She looks like she's about to go any minute! Once those contractions start her udder i would think will fill more. Mine is walking with stiff back legs and her tail is the same!!


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> On the left is her udder a month ago. On the right is just now. So it's not filling up much.
> View attachment 128592


Yes same here! Omg how exciting!!! I hope yours kids today!!!  I mean if you think about, unless she's been nursing during her pregnancy, I don't think those udders fill until contractions start. My milk always takes a couple of days to come in also after every kid I've had lol!


----------



## Mykah

JessLoveJ said:


> She looks like she's about to go any minute! Once those contractions start her udder i would think will fill more. Mine is walking with stiff back legs and her tail is the same!!


Yeah her udder is even a little more fuller than yesterday. She's calm and moving like eyore. And I have to leave! So my husband is on watch and he's gonna call me as soon as her contractions start. I'm so ready. My birthday is Tuesday so I'm pretty excited. Best gift ever!


----------



## Mykah

JessLoveJ said:


> Yes same here! Omg how exciting!!! I hope yours kids today!!!  I mean if you think about, unless she's been nursing during her pregnancy, I don't think those udders fill until contractions start. My milk always takes a couple of days to come in also after every kid I've had lol!


No she hasn't nursed at all during this pregnancy. I think she's just that odd ball goat who fills during labor lol


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> Yeah her udder is even a little more fuller than yesterday. She's calm and moving like eyore. And I have to leave! So my husband is on watch and he's gonna call me as soon as her contractions start. I'm so ready. My birthday is Tuesday so I'm pretty excited. Best gift ever!


Omg! How exciting! Mine was last Tuesday the 20th  happy birthday! I kept telling my husband when he would ask me what I wanted for my birthday, I would respond, baby goats LOL


----------



## Mykah

JessLoveJ said:


> Omg! How exciting! Mine was last Tuesday the 20th  happy birthday! I kept telling my husband when he would ask me what I wanted for my birthday, I would respond, baby goats LOL


Happy birthday to you too!!! If she has a girl I think I'll name her Amythest


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> Happy birthday to you too!!! If she has a girl I think I'll name her Amythest


Omgggeeee I love it!!!!


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> Happy birthday to you too!!! If she has a girl I think I'll name her Amythest












Hard to tell with all her hair but mine is getting a bit bony too with legs going out. Going to attempt at checking them lol


----------



## Mykah

Husband said nothing yet. She’s just very loving right now. Gonna head home soon so I can sit with her. Probably gonna be a long night


----------



## Mykah

it happened so fast! I didn't even notice contractions! She was quiet and eating. Then she laid down and started pushing!


----------



## Amber89

Awww sweet


----------



## Mykah

They are standing up and nursing now! I'm so in love!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

awww congradulations how many boys / girls


----------



## Mykah

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> awww congradulations how many boys / girls


Two. And one boy one girl as far as I can tell


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> View attachment 128648
> They are standing up and nursing now! I'm so in love!


Ahhh oh my gosh!  Congrats!!


----------



## Mykah

My heart is still racing!


----------



## Mykah




----------



## Amber89

Aww how sweet


----------



## JessLoveJ

Oh my gosh so precious!  I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> On the left is her udder a month ago. On the right is just now. So it's not filling up much.
> View attachment 128592


Did she fill up just before labor?? My goat Anna's udder just doubled in size the past two days but nothing  ligs are gone on the left and soft on the right


----------



## toth boer goats

Kids so cute, even human kind.


----------



## Mykah

JessLoveJ said:


> Did she fill up just before labor?? My goat Anna's udder just doubled in size the past two days but nothing  ligs are gone on the left and soft on the right


No actually she still hasn't gotten that tight shining udder everyone always said she'd get. But babies are nursing and starting to play. So she's producing enough for them.


----------



## Mykah

This is them today


----------



## JessLoveJ

Oh all the cuteness in these photos is to much! Well one of mine today had her tail down, a bit boney and isolated herself in the cubby we made... usually they all lay together. And not one goat is eating. It's so strange. Here's to hoping there's a baby on this rare California freezing and rainy day!


----------



## Mykah

Post photos as soon as she has them!!


----------



## JessLoveJ

Mykah said:


> Post photos as soon as she has them!!


Will do! We're on watch right now!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are so cute, congrats!!!


----------



## Mykah

I've been calling round to get them dibudded. One vet wanted over $600! And another said they only do it when they are a month old! Like wth


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Try to find a breeder that will do it for you. Vets are way overpriced and generally don't do it correctly anyways.


----------



## Mykah

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Try to find a breeder that will do it for you. Vets are way overpriced and generally don't do it correctly anyways.


Thats what I ended up doing. Still skeptical tho. These are my first ever babies. I don't want them hurt or messed up


----------



## Amber89

Our vet was only 15$ and they gas them just enough so they don't feel it


----------



## Amber89

Love the little boys curls


----------



## Mykah

Amber89 said:


> Love the little boys curls


Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Kim B

JessLoveJ said:


> So dwarf pygmys don't get they big pregnant right? Yours is so small like mine! They were teeny tiny now but most people in these forums seems to have standard sized goats and tell me mine aren't bred. But they are NO DOUBT BRED! I have photos of the action and a vet confirmed in October. They went from NO udder and tiny teats to ginormous teats and the udders ate growing by the day. Although not gigantic like the ones I see some post. But this is all normal for a FF correct? One lost a good portion of her plug on the 8th but with not being sure of a due date I'm losing my mind!


I signed up just to stop the spread of misinformation in this post. Jess Love, you said you have been reading a lot and that is the conclusion you came to? I'm not sure what you have been reading, but it doesn't sound like it was a reliable source. First of all, dwarf pygmy is not a breed. Pygmy goats and dwarf goats are two different breeds. Pygmy goats are a meat breed. Nigerian Dwarf Goats are a dairy breed. Nigerian Dwarf goats have enormous udders for their size, and make the sweetest and creamiest milk of all the dairy breeds.


----------



## Kim B

Mykah said:


> In the last picture you can see her udder. Just saggy and not filling up


did she ever kid? green discharge with blood, and udder not filling sounds to me like she aborted.


----------



## Kim B

Mykah said:


> View attachment 128778
> View attachment 128779
> I've been calling round to get them dibudded. One vet wanted over $600! And another said they only do it when they are a month old! Like wth[/QUOTE oh good, she had them. Adorable! $600 for disbudding is insane. It is hard to find good goat vets. It is best to go to an experienced breeder.


----------



## Kim B

Amber89 said:


> Our vet was only 15$ and they gas them just enough so they don't feel it


that is a good price, but they shouldn't gas them. Disbudding literally takes seconds. Its not worth the risk of losing them to complications from anesthesia.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Welcome to the forum!
@Kim B all of this went on a year ago you revived an old post and brought it out for everyone.


----------



## Kim B

Dwarf Dad said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> @Kim B all of this went on a year ago you revived an old post and brought it out for everyone.


I revived an old classic. Somethings never go out of style. Mucus plugs is one of those things, apparently. Jokes aside, the information is still relevant.

I had heard before that the mucus plug could come out weeks in advance, but had never had that happen here before, so I asked Google and came upon this thread. It hit my trigger point when I saw the confusion between pygmy and dwarf goats. I lost control and had to set the record straight.

I would have been concerned if I saw blood or anything green tinted. I'm glad the story had a happy ending.


----------

